# olive green creek morgan county



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

anybody fish it, a lot of land bordering it owned by AEP, aka, franklin realty


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

No never fished it but had to chime in. Been crossing olive green creek (Rt. 78) for the past 25yrs to get to deer camp. Yup lots of AEP. Beautiful part of the state.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

I know a fella who used to fish it for smallmouth in the 90's. Me and a buddy tried it in 2003-4 and didn't catch a thing, but we was just starting out and learning about cricking. Never know what could be in there nowadays.


----------



## Cro-Magnon (May 31, 2014)

dugworm said:


> No never fished it but had to chime in. Been crossing olive green creek (Rt. 78) for the past 25yrs to get to deer camp. Yup lots of AEP. Beautiful part of the state.


Me too! It doesn’t seem that wide where it crosses SR. 78? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Cro-Magnon said:


> Me too! It doesn’t seem that wide where it crosses SR. 78?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. Pretty much just a trickle.


----------



## jlock15 (Sep 15, 2020)

pitdweller said:


> anybody fish it, a lot of land bordering it owned by AEP, aka, franklin realty


I started fishing it last year. Started later in summer though so this will be my first spring trying it. Caught a few small and largemouth, rock bass, chubs and blue gills. I kayak it most of the time and I’m just starting to learn how to creek fish.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

jlock15 said:


> I started fishing it last year. Started later in summer though so this will be my first spring trying it. Caught a few small and largemouth, rock bass, chubs and blue gills. I kayak it most of the time and I’m just starting to learn how to creek fish.


thanks


----------

